# ABC's Flawed Report on Fisker's Federal Loan



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The bot needs a political filter. This is two political spin pieces the bot has scoured today having nothing to do with actual EVs.

Fox did not misrepresent the truth - any time you loan (or give) money to an international company, that effectively lets them spend the money wherever they want. Any clause about where to spend money can and will be circumvented. What else can you expect when you have government money giveaways?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> The bot needs a political filter.


 If it had one it would prevent you from posting.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> If it had one it would prevent you from posting.


Such a filter would be smarter than that...


----------

